# Health Insurance



## Adream (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
Can someone please advice me on Health Insurance, was planning to take out health insurance for my self and partner for our re location to Cyprus. Deep Shock !! the costs are huge being quoted £450 and £575 per Month. That is without taking into account my health issues (Heart and being diabetic ) and my partners need for a op in a few years.
Can anyone please advise what they do or where to get it cheaper or does everyone just use Cypriot medical card and hope nothing goes wrong ( god forbid )

Help ! don't want to ruin our dream for the sake of health insurance.

Ray & Margaret
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

First things first. Are either of you in receipt of UK state pension? If so, you are both covered through your S1 for Cypriot healthcare paid for by the UK (as long as we remain in the EU!). In such cases you do not need private health insurance.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Are those prices you have received in Cyprus or are they UK prices which are usually much higher?

If they do not take account of your current health issues I assume you have not disclosed them. Either way they are not covered.

Your concept of "using a Cypriot medical card and hope nothing goes wrong" seems to be expressing an opinion of the medical services here. While they are certainly not optimum and undoubtedly need improvement in many areas, they are far from incompetent and thousands of ex-pats benefit from the health care provided by the state.

Pete


----------



## Adream (Jul 3, 2016)

David_&_Letitia said:


> First things first. Are either of you in receipt of UK state pension? If so, you are both covered through your S1 for Cypriot healthcare paid for by the UK (as long as we remain in the EU!). In such cases you do not need private health insurance.


Thanks David & Letitia
Eased our minds. yes we are retired on pensions..thanks again


----------



## Adream (Jul 3, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> Are those prices you have received in Cyprus or are they UK prices which are usually much higher?
> 
> If they do not take account of your current health issues I assume you have not disclosed them. Either way they are not covered.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete, 
The prices quoted are from two reps that rang me as I was on line filling forms in. they stated that they were the starting level price and other conditions added would increase premiums. They were UK prices to cover me to Live in Cyprus.
Can I get cheaper in Cyprus ?
Using the Cypriot medical card was not meant as a criticism. I have used the facilities in Cyprus years ago and agree with your comments on the service provided. 

Ray


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Adream said:


> Hi Pete,
> The prices quoted are from two reps that rang me as I was on line filling forms in. they stated that they were the starting level price and other conditions added would increase premiums. They were UK prices to cover me to Live in Cyprus.
> Can I get cheaper in Cyprus ?
> Using the Cypriot medical card was not meant as a criticism. I have used the facilities in Cyprus years ago and agree with your comments on the service provided.
> ...


As a personal view I would never deal with any phone reps let alone divulge personal information to them. I am not surprised to hear that a phone rep's price is very high.

I see that your separate reply says you are receive pensions in which case I would not worry about health insurance at least until you are over here.

The prices for health insurance are much lower in Cyprus. The pricing tables are based on age and level of service and any existing condition, known or unknown, are excluded. I don't believe this has changed since I looked for health insurance some years ago but I may be wrong.

There have been many threads on this topic in the past and it may be worth reviewing them for more information.

Pete


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, if you still want to consider private, Atlantic in Paphos quoted me €1100 per year, I am 57, overweight and diabetic. That is for the full executive plan as well.


----------



## Adream (Jul 3, 2016)

*On Par*



Davetheeagle said:


> Well, if you still want to consider private, Atlantic in Paphos quoted me €1100 per year, I am 57, overweight and diabetic. That is for the full executive plan as well.


Hi Dave

That quote is on par with Insurance companies in UK. thanks for your feedback.

Ray


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Adream said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> That quote is on par with Insurance companies in UK. thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Ray


I'm puzzled. You originally said your quote was £450 and £575 per Month. That's considerably more than €1100 per year, yet you say the quote is on par with UK insurances.

Can you clarify?

Pete


----------



## Adream (Jul 3, 2016)

*OOPs*



PeteandSylv said:


> I'm puzzled. You originally said your quote was £450 and £575 per Month. That's considerably more than €1100 per year, yet you say the quote is on par with UK insurances.
> 
> Can you clarify?
> 
> Pete


Sorry, old grey matter not working today, works out to £80 ish per month which is loads better and possibly worth considering.
Thanks for pointing out error for me.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Adream said:


> Sorry, old grey matter not working today, works out to £80 ish per month which is loads better and possibly worth considering.
> Thanks for pointing out error for me.



which uk companys did you get quotes from. seems easier to sort out before we go as always have trouble with internet in cyprus


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

I would be very cautious about buying health insurance prior to moving here, Immigration have a list of requirements one of which is that if you don't have health S1 cover then you must have, and I quote from their list, ' Health Insurance *from *Cyprus. I take it that means health cover issued in Cyprus.
There are plenty of insurance companies about who offer this insurance and all have an immigration package which covers the requirements for the immigration dept. although cover is pretty basic and costs €175/year/person. No medical, just call into their offices and its issued there and then.


----------



## smellen123 (Jul 9, 2016)

I need to get health insurance so that I can apply for my Yellow Slip. What's the most cost effective way of doing this? I start a job soon so I am not concerned about having private health insurance, it's just a formality for the paperwork. Can anyone recommend any cheap companies?

Thank you!


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

JonandGaynor said:


> I would be very cautious about buying health insurance prior to moving here, Immigration have a list of requirements one of which is that if you don't have health S1 cover then you must have, and I quote from their list, ' Health Insurance *from *Cyprus. I take it that means health cover issued in Cyprus.
> There are plenty of insurance companies about who offer this insurance and all have an immigration package which covers the requirements for the immigration dept. although cover is pretty basic and costs €175/year/person. No medical, just call into their offices and its issued there and then.




So if eligible for state health care as husband will have S1 we dont really need private health care. always had cover with AXA PPP is expensive at £350 a month but thats for 5 of us. and is the cheapest for good cover. BUPA a lot more
they do it for cyprus so will get quote from them soon. hoping it might be possible just to change current policy for cyprus 1. thought maybe that way i wont have list of exclusions. and in uk existing conditions just not covered for first 3-5 years. had dodgy hip for ages but never claimed as only on pain killers & no intention of having hip replacement soon if ever. did have op on herniated discs in neck in cyprus 9 months ago covered by travel insurance but claimed on health cover for physio here. so that will obviously be excluded. then no further treatment needed apart from an x-ray next april to see if neck bones fused as hadnt at check up this april. assume can go to either local hospital if covered by state healthcare, if not have to be done at the ayia napa private hospital i had op in. but surely an x-ray cant be that expensive


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

madmum54 said:


> ?..but surely an x-ray cant be that expensive


X Ray's are not expensive when done privately here in Cyprus. Just €50, plus the cost of the Consultant who will assess the result. He will charge €40-€50 for a private consultation.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

David_&_Letitia said:


> X Ray's are not expensive when done privately here in Cyprus. Just €50, plus the cost of the Consultant who will assess the result. He will charge €40-€50 for a private consultation.




thats a good price might be worth just doing that. would be better idea to go back to where had the op. altho the neuro surgeon came in from limasol to do op i'm sure the resident consultant can review x-rays. did think is there any point having x-ray as london consultant said sometimes the neck bones never fully fuse. asked well what happens then and said nothing. just be careful, no heavy lifting and healthy lifestyle with no smoking or drinking. not much chance of that LOL


----------

